# 02 Maxima Remote Start Issue



## PStueve02 (Aug 27, 2011)

Out of nowhere my 2002 Maxima SE's remote start will crank the car but it will not start. It will keep cranking shut off for a couple seconds then attempt a second restart with the same issue. Car starts normally with the key. Any thoughts or others that experienced the same?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the security light to see if it's illuminated while you are attempting to start with the remote starter.


----------



## PStueve02 (Aug 27, 2011)

flashes at first then turns steady


----------

